# Watching TOC: Anyone going to Thousand Oaks?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
Looking to hit up the race on Sunday. My plan is either to park somewhere like Leo Carrillo and ride up to the rock store or watch from the finish. In either case, does anyone know:
- Best place to park 
- What time the route closes

Anyone else going?


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm doing the Big Tujunga ride with SFVBC on Saturday. Might do their Sunday ride as well. It's an 8:00 am remote start from the Albertsons at Las Virgines and Agoura Road.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I think our plan is to post up on the Snake at Rock Store as well. Done that before. I'm not sure of times yet either but I'll try and reply closer with more details. We may cruise down to the finish afterward as well.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pug said:


> I'm doing the Big Tujunga ride with SFVBC on Saturday. Might do their Sunday ride as well. It's an 8:00 am remote start from the Albertsons at Las Virgines and Agoura Road.


Looks like a nice ride -- 8am start? What kind of pace?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish I could... I have a HS friend that is a VP for Amgen... sure I could score something good.


----------



## towfur (May 3, 2010)

i believe an 8:45 am start in T.O and first pass on the KOM expected around 9:17 am. Myself and a friend will hopefully be hunkered down on the last ramp of the rock store climb enjoying the madness. here's the time table link from the TOC web page
http://www.steephill.tv/2014/tour-of-california/timetable-08.pdf
Leo carrillo may have day parking at the campsite,as far as PCH I'm unsure. If I remember correctly in 2010 on the same course the road was closed to vehicles at least 2 hours before the start. Im doing a recon this thursday May 15th to see what the closure times are on the rock store climb. In 2010, caltrans had signs displaying the closure times for the event. Ill be wearing a santa monica mountains cyclery jersey(SMMC) give me a shout out if you see us on the final ramp of the rock store.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fun day at the races 

yours truly on the left, Ted King taking the Tecate hand-up on the final lap.










full gallery 2014 Amgen Tour of California: Stage 08 – Thousand Oaks | The Radavist


----------

